# strawberry tamales



## pedro (Dec 6, 2010)

I am not sure if this is the right forum, nor how to categorize this question.

I bought strawberry tamales at the farmer's market some months ago.  The whole thing was bright pink, but not with any actually strawberries inside.  It was sweet and tasted really good.

Now, the company potluck is approaching. I offered to bring strawberry tamales!  Now I have to come up with a way to cook them.  I saw my mother make regular tamales many times, and also helped her at times, so I think I know the mechanics of it.

But the recipe for sweet strawberry tamales eludes me.  I am thinking of just adding strawberry jam to the corn-based dough (which I already bought) and then just kneading it in until it has a consistent look.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 6, 2010)

Try adding some Strawberry Syrup. Or pureed Strawberries to the dough.

Good luck

Munky.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 6, 2010)

Were the strawberry tamales made with corn flour (masa)?  I'm just not wrapping min head around the combination of flavors?  

Not having made these, here's my best guess.

Ingredients: 
3 cups masa harina
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 cup lard or shortening
1/2 cup raw sugar
1 cup strawberry nectar (strawberry puree')
2 cups fresh strawberries, sliced

Heat the strawberry nectar and sugar until the sugar is completely dissolved and the mixture begins to steam.  Remove from heat.  In a large bowl, combine the masa harina and salt.  Slowly stir in the strawberry mixture.  Add the lard by tablespoons, mixing in completely before adding the next one.  Spread onto either dried/soaked corn husks, or parchment paper.  Fill with the sliced strawberries and form into tamales.  Place in a steamer and steam for 30 minutes.  Serve hot with cold flan.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pedro (Dec 7, 2010)

I guess I do not know the different forms of strawberry.  I bought strawberry jam... it was more like jelly.  My first attempt was tasty, but not very colorful.

I will try to get some syrup.  But the ones I had bought were so red that I am thinking there is food coloring involved.

> Were the strawberry tamales made with corn flour (masa)?  I'm just 
> not wrapping min head around the combination of flavors?  

I do not recall my mom ever making sweet tamales; my first encounter was as a young adult. I thought it was strange at the time.  But now it seems fine.  Other combinations that I have seen are with cinnamon and rasins or with pineapple.  I think the masa is bland by itself and you can make it sweet or salty.

Goodweed, I am starting with pre-made masa (it just seemed so much easier), but it makes it hard to mix my strawberry.  At this point, I will probably stick with the pre-made, but will try to make my own masa in the future.  Thanks for your suggestion.

Munky, thanks for your suggestion of syrup.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 7, 2010)

You could just puree some frozen strawberries (the "fresh" ones are crappy right now).  Also, look for strawberry preserves, instead of jam or jelly if you want to go that route.  Preserves will be more like the whole fruit (might want to puree this too if you use it).


----------



## babetoo (Dec 7, 2010)

hope this works out for you, i'm thinking the masa does taste like corn . so i am leery of combination. now if you made strawberry burritos, using flour tortillas, it should work will. are you dead set on tamales?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 7, 2010)

babetoo said:


> hope this works out for you, i'm thinking the masa does taste like corn . so i am leery of combination. now if you made strawberry burritos, using flour tortillas, it should work will. are you dead set on tamales?



This is what I was thinking.  Then again, maybe the corn flavor would be good, but I wouldn't bet a whole batch on it.  I'd make some with the flour tortillas, and maybe one with the Masa just to try it out.


----------



## pedro (Dec 7, 2010)

> are you dead set on tamales?                   		

The thought of the combination of corn and strawberry bothered me at first, but when I tried it I liked it.  Think of corn bread with honey on top.  I mainly thought of tamales because I wanted an ethnic dish, and I have a sweet tooth myself.

> now if you made strawberry burritos, using flour tortillas

What did you have in mind?  Just use strawberries as filling wrapped in flour tortilla?  If I did do that, I would make them small.  I would use the smallest tortilla that money can by.  And maybe add something to the filling, perhaps other fruit.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 7, 2010)

pedro, sounds like a plan to me. although i do put honey on cornbread. tastes good there so who knows.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 7, 2010)

I made a dish i called blueberry burritos that were actually more of a crepe' that was topped down the middle with blueberry pie filling and folded from both sides across the middle.  The crepe had to be flexible enough to fold without tearing.  I would think you could use the same method using a johhny cake or cornbread recipe, just adding extra egg to give it enough flexibility to fold without breaking.  To fold, place the cooked cake onto a flat surface, spoon the filling (strawberry preserves in your case) down the middle, fold the bottom upward about an inch, and then the sides to form a pretty little burrito.  Top with powdered sugar, cinnamon, and/or whipped cream.

Go ahead and try the masa flour instead of corn meal.  It just might be wonderful.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

